# HILFE : Laufzeitfehler '9' beim Öffnen von EXCEL



## ahackert (30. März 2004)

Hallo Fachleute,

ich verzweifle gerade an einem Schönheitsfehler beim Öffnen von EXCEL.
Es erscheint die Meldung Visual Basic Laufzeitfehler 9 , Index außerhalb des gültigen Bereiches.
Der Fehler lässt sich wegdrücken, EXCEL startet und alles ist okay. 
Ich habe null Ahnung von VB und bin auf Euch über die Google-Suche gestoßen.
Frage bzw. Bitte um Hilfe : Was  treibt VB nun im Hintergrund von EXCEL ?
Woher kommt der Fehler, wie bekomme ich ihn weg ?
Es scheint ja nicht wirklich zu beeinträchtigen, macht mich aber doch etwas nervös. Habe schon EXCEL deinstalliert und neu installiert. Das wars aber nicht.
Wer kann mir helfen ?
Vielen Dank.

ahackert


----------



## DBoemler (30. März 2004)

Hallo!

Es könnte sein, dass ein AddIn den Fehler beim Starten verursacht. Ich würde erstmal versuchen, die AddIn's auszuschalten um herauszufinden, ob dies den Fehler verursacht.

Sollte dies den Fehler nicht beheben, wäre die Frage, ob der Fehler grundsätzlich beim Starten von Excel auftritt, oder beim Öffnen einer bestehenden Arbeitsmappe. Im letzteren Fall wäre es auch möglich, dass ein Workbook_Open Marko den Fehler verursacht.

Gruß 

D. Bömler


----------

